# Outboard Issue - Electric Start Problem - Pull Start Works Fine



## 727Gheenoe (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a 2010 Gheenoe Highsider with a Mercury 9.9 (2010 I think). I never messed with the electric start until I purchased a new battery ( thought it was the old battery) so now when i plugged it into the motor terminals no noise at all from the starter. Not even a click.

As i have never had an electric start model I do not even know where to begin. Any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------

